# Smoking weed and cant be bothered



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Do any of you guys that smoke weed ever feel like you can't be bothered to exercise for hours after you take a hit? I've had like 5 spliffs everyday this week and havn't been able to do a single workout :L


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

i dont smoke b4 gym :smartass:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

So don't smoke weed. What's hard about that?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

or smoke after the gym you cnut


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

MF88 said:


> So don't smoke weed. What's hard about that?


are you mad?



Craig660 said:


> or smoke after the gym you cnut


I don't go gym until like 5pm i don't have time to go gym like everyone else in the mornings you ****


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Do any of you guys that smoke weed ever feel like you can't be bothered to exercise for hours after you take a hit? *I've had like 5 spliffs everyday this week and havn't been able to do a single workout* :L


Are you for real?

Stop smoking that sh1t then, it's not rocket science is it.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

One of the lads i train with smokes occasionally before the gym, it's bloody obvious and his performance is affected a lot.

Save it for after if you must keep using it mate.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Are you for real?
> 
> Stop smoking that sh1t then, it's not rocket science is it.


i'm not stopping smoking weed fs i'm just asking a simple question


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> i'm not stopping smoking weed fs i'm just asking a simple question


I think you've answered it yourself then.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Holy moly! I can see a Nobel Prize headed your way for your discovery that 5 spliffs makes you feel lazy and like you can't be ar$ed with the gym!


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

corporates said:


> One of the lads i train with smokes occasionally before the gym, it's bloody obvious and his performance is affected a lot.
> 
> Save it for after if you must keep using it mate.


to be honest... this **** has me addicted i started smoking weed like 2weeks ago had a few joints then and just started smoking alot since Monday. spent like £150 this week alone lol


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

I stopped smoking it a couple months back, never used to smoke before training always after and now what a difference in the morning. Life's alot easier when ya don't have to peel yourself off the pillow still half baked. Still it was fun while it lasted


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

5 spliffs a day and you can't train... You fcukin light weight give it up before you hurt yourself


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Holy moly! I can see a Nobel Prize headed your way for your discovery that 5 spliffs makes you feel lazy and like you can't be ar$ed with the gym!


Yep, it's like saying "anyone smoke crack before bed and have issues sleeping?"

Kids.....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

No


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

r1234 said:


> I stopped smoking it a couple months back, never used to smoke before training always after and now what a difference in the morning. Life's alot easier when ya don't have to peel yourself off the pillow still half baked. Still it was fun while it lasted


haha yeah im fking loving the buzz you get from it i'm thinking of buying like half an oz and making some canna butter to make some pot brownies 



Smitch said:


> Yep, it's like saying "anyone smoke crack before bed and have issues sleeping?"
> 
> Kids.....


you're fking annoying because you're taking it to far i asked a simple question and you're going crazy over it


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Do any of you guys that smoke weed ever feel like you can't be bothered to exercise for hours after you take a hit? I've had like 5 spliffs everyday this week and havn't been able to do a single workout :L


Maybe do a line of decent coke before gym as a pick you up


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Breda said:


> 5 spliffs a day and you can't train... You fcukin light weight give it up before you hurt yourself


lol i only just started smoking the stuff


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> haha yeah im fking loving the buzz you get from it i'm thinking of buying like half an oz and making some canna butter to make some pot brownies
> 
> you're fking annoying because you're taking it to far i asked a simple question and you're going crazy over it


It's a pretty tw4ttish question though isn't it.

Taking a known muscle relaxant and painkiller then asking if it makes people lazy.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> to be honest... this **** has me addicted i started smoking weed like 2weeks ago had a few joints then and just started smoking alot since Monday. spent like £150 this week alone lol


I call bullsh*t- you've had 25 joints and have spent 150 quid on it in 5 days-how much you putting in a single joint?- i smoked everyday for years and was a total hashhead--great if you want to achieve feck all with your life.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Smitch said:


> It's a pretty tw4ttish question though isn't it.
> 
> Taking a known muscle relaxant and painkiller then asking if it makes people lazy.


people react differently to things



husky said:


> I call bullsh*t- you've had 25 joints and have spent 150 quid on it in 5 days-how much you putting in a single joint?- i smoked everyday for years and was a total hashhead--great if you want to achieve feck all with your life.


1-2grams of weed + about just under a gram of baccy


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy:3884339 said:


> lol i only just started smoking the stuff


Well ain't you a big boy

Like I said give up before you hurt yourself!!

Smoked some sh!te back yard green for 2 weeks claimin to be addicted and buyin an oz a week isn't a good look

Fix up yourself


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> to be honest... this **** has me addicted i started smoking weed like 2weeks ago had a few joints then and just started smoking alot since Monday. spent like £150 this week alone lol





NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> lol i only just started smoking the stuff


£150 and you bun 5 a day? You are either Bunnin blunts, bunnin crack pipe or your supplier just run you :whistling:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> to be honest... this **** has me addicted i started smoking weed like 2weeks ago had a few joints then and just started smoking alot since Monday. spent like £150 this week alone lol


PUT THE GODDAMN WEED AWAY NOW! and sitt back think long & bloody hard about what your doing.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

> £150 and you bun 5 a day? You are either Bunnin blunts' date=' bunnin the pipe or your supplier just run you :whistling: [/quote']
> 
> Neither
> 
> He jus buy his Likle 10 baga weed and talk fckrey


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> PUT THE GODDAMN WEED AWAY NOW! and sitt back think long & bloody hard about what your doing.


Chances are he ain't smoking weed, he's been sold dried banana skins in cling film


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Breda said:


> Well ain't you a big boy
> 
> Like I said give up before you hurt yourself!!
> 
> ...


i'm not trying to be big i just like to chill with my mates and get stoned as phuck


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

You unemployed ? No way you smoke 5 spliffs a day and work.

There's no reaso to smoke that much.

Also isn't rediculously cheap. No way your getting 25 - 50 grams for 150 quid


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Rule number one mate. Blaze up after you've trained and prepped your meals.

Been smoking for years and has had no negative effect on me, it's all about getting the balance. Don't be a donut.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Chances are he ain't smoking weed, he's been sold dried banana skins in cling film


or just old moldy green pubic hair ?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> Neither
> 
> He jus buy his Likle 10 baga weed and talk fckrey


Yuh simi some bwoy jus chat too much lol


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

try a blast of crack 10 min before training


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> i'm not trying to be big i just like to chill with my mates and get stoned as phuck


This is probably the wrong forum for you then..


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

& while your at it op you can buy yourself some nice yellow rock & shoot up some heroin to top it all off.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> i'm not trying to be big i just like to chill with my mates and get stoned as phuck


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

gycraig said:


> You unemployed ? No way you smoke 5 spliffs a day and work.
> 
> There's no reaso to smoke that much


i wouldn't call it unemployed but i joined this thing called princes trust dno if you have heard of it but it just gives people qualifications and stuff to people who didn't achieve much and if you really want to know i didn't get qualifications because when i left school last year i left a month before exams started because i got really depressed and didn't want to do anything but yeah they're also going to let me start going college aswell soon so i guess i've got my life back on track now


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

I can't beleive what people type on this forum and expect logical answers.. One day someone will write 'I use weed as a pre workout but it has no effect'

Its a huge relaxant mate.. I'm not surprised u can't be ****d


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> i wouldn't call it unemployed but i joined this thing called princes trust dno if you have heard of it but it just gives people qualifications and stuff to people who didn't achieve much and if you really want to know i didn't get qualifications because when i left school last year i left a month before exams started because i got really depressed and didn't want to do anything but yeah they're also going to let me start going college aswell soon so i guess i've got my life back on track now


Well make the most of it and don't fvck it up


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

WillOdling said:


> Well make the most of it and don't fvck it up


Too late...it's Strong glue and crack from here on


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

1manarmy said:


> I can't beleive what people type on this forum and expect logical answers.. One day someone will write 'I use weed as a pre workout but it has no effect'
> 
> Its a huge relaxant mate.. I'm not surprised u can't be ****d


tbh i didn't know it was a muscle relaxant i knew it made you relaxed but i thought it was sort of like just a keep calm sort of thing


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Blaze some haze and youll still be able to workout

Also weed does raise estrogen levels quite a bit aswell...


----------



## hazard_mkd (Feb 12, 2009)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Do any of you guys that smoke weed ever feel like you can't be bothered to exercise for hours after you take a hit? I've had like 5 spliffs everyday this week and havn't been able to do a single workout :L


well dont ..


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Madness, can't believe what I am reading here, the forum has officially gone nuts.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> i wouldn't call it unemployed but i joined this thing called princes trust dno if you have heard of it but it just gives people qualifications and stuff to people who didn't achieve much and if you really want to know i didn't get qualifications because when i left school last year i left a month before exams started because i got really depressed and didn't want to do anything but yeah they're also going to let me start going college aswell soon so i guess i've got my life back on track now


Ok so you have a history of depression & your smoking weed witch can actually make your depression 10 times worse. Get your goddamn life in order this is what a social parasite & a looser does. I have depression very very bad depression & i can tell you now finishing college & starting training was the thing that turned my life around for the better. Now i have a education & im looking to expand my education further & also get experience within the field iv gotten my education. People like you **** me off stop feeling so goddamn sorry for yourself stop hanging around with fuking potheads , focus on getting a education & turn your sorry ars life around. If not your just a waste of space & i dont think you want to be that do you?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> i wouldn't call it unemployed but i joined this thing called princes trust dno if you have heard of it but it just gives people qualifications and stuff to people who didn't achieve much and if you really want to know i didn't get qualifications because when i left school last year i left a month before exams started because i got really depressed and didn't want to do anything but yeah they're also going to let me start going college aswell soon so i guess i've got my life back on track now


And your patents just accepted that you was to depressed to have a future ?

Where exactly does your money come from for all

This weed ?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

hazard_mkd said:


> well smoke AFTER your workout
> 
> when i smoke it's usually social, but when i smoke alone i do it 2-3 hrs before bed AFTER the workout that is..
> 
> It always relaxes me, and it's fun. You should know ^_^ ..anyway i sleep like a BABY and i when i get up in the morning i feel really refreshed, not drowsy.


i smoke during the breaks because i am seriously addicted to it i love the feeling of being stoned lol + all my mates always spark up a joint aswell so i get jelly and yeah same i sleep like a baby aswell and i'm going bed in a few mins aswell smoking this makes me go to bed like 4hours earlier



gycraig said:


> And your patents just accepted that you was to depressed to have a future ?
> 
> Where exactly does your money come from for all
> 
> This weed ?


my mum gives me like £40 a week and i've just been saving it up for abit i did have a few jobs but i couldnt be bothered most of the time just things like working on the back of a milk van and stuff and no she doesn't know i smoke weed


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

gycraig said:


> And your patents just accepted that you was to depressed to have a future ?
> 
> Where exactly does your money come from for all
> 
> This weed ?


Simply put from your pocket your tax money is being spent on him...


----------



## hazard_mkd (Feb 12, 2009)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> i smoke during the breaks because i am seriously addicted to it i love the feeling of being stoned lol + all my mates always spark up a joint aswell so i get jelly and yeah same i sleep like a baby aswell and i'm going bed in a few mins aswell smoking this makes me go to bed like 4hours earlier


well get ur shiit together..


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Ok so you have a history of depression & your smoking weed witch can actually make your depression 10 times worse. Get your goddamn life in order this is what a social parasite & a looser does. I have depression very very bad depression & i can tell you now finishing college & starting training was the thing that turned my life around for the better. Now i have a education & im looking to expand my education further & also get experience within the field iv gotten my education. People like you **** me off stop feeling so goddamn sorry for yourself stop hanging around with fuking potheads , focus on getting a education & turn your sorry ars life around. If not your just a waste of space & i dont think you want to be that do you?


i'm not really depressed anymore i've changed myself around and smoking weed has nothing to do with depression or anything i smoke it to have abit of fun i don't see what your problem is...


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

lol, smoke weed after training then you wont feel like you can't be bothered, simple, weed = lazy

Stupid question you know that it takes your energy away but then wonder why you cant be bothered to train..


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Simply put from your pocket your tax money is being spent on him...


uhm not really... my parents work for the money and i just get some weekly spending money


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Smoke it at night, its better that way, chill out at night after you have got everything done.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

OP, you sound quite young, how old are you?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

dont listen to them OP, keep smoking, actually smoke alot more, its well known weed is great for cutting fat


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Seeing as its in topic I might as well as educate op and introduce him to Luciano the messenger...bug tune!!!!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

How are you addicted to it when you say you only first tried it 2 weeks ago?

Are you high now?


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

this thread has cracked me up big time :lol:


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

OP i call bollox on you smoking 1-2 grams in a spliff...


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

getting more and more weirdos on this forum every week


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> OP, you sound quite young, how old are you?


I think he said he was 16 in another thread.

OP seriously sort your life out. If you only get £40 a week from your parents stop p!ssing it up the wall. Go and find a part time job or something and crack on with this college course or what ever it is. And dont drop out when it gets tough like you did with your GCSEs.

And if you are still going to smoke weed, as everyone has said, do it after training!


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> OP, you sound quite young, how old are you?


16



barsnack said:


> dont listen to them OP, keep smoking, actually smoke alot more, its well known weed is great for cutting fat


i doubt it is lol i got the munchies really bad earlier and just wanted to eat so i went to oddies and bought 3 huge chocolate cookies then to some sandwhich bar and bought a chicken sandwhich and also a packet of crisps lmao 



Dr Manhattan said:


> How are you addicted to it when you say you only first tried it 2 weeks ago?
> 
> Are you high now?


well i wouldn't say addicted but i really enjoy the buzz and because i've just started and my tolerance level is probably really low so it hits me hard and no i'm not high i don't smoke inside my house but everytime i do go out i end up having a joint lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> i'm not really depressed anymore i've changed myself around and smoking weed has nothing to do with depression or anything i smoke it to have abit of fun i don't see what your problem is...


smoking weed can trigger your depression thats what i mean mate & you dont want that you dont want to be sitting their crying & sad with no energy to get out of bed again.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> smoking weed can trigger your depression thats what i mean mate & you dont want that you dont want to be sitting their crying & sad with no energy to get out of bed again.


This.

A lot of the strains you get now aren't helpful if you have a history of depressive illness.

My advice to you would be knock it on the head OP. yeah it feels good to have a smoke, but it's not productive, especially if you say you're getting on track with a course etc.

I have a feeling you won't knock it on the head though.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> smoking weed can trigger your depression thats what i mean mate & you dont want that you dont want to be sitting their crying & sad with no energy to get out of bed again.


yeah i see what you mean and it's horrible... i just love smoking weed now and i know it might sound stupid but i just do :L

anyway i'm fked i need to get some sleep goodnight


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

some strains of weed are used to treat anxiety and depression, but these are usually the higher CBD content strains... strains with higher THC are much more psychoactive and can have a negative effect on some people with underlying mental health issues.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks to this thread I can get away with posting random reggae songs


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Thanks to this thread I can get away with posting random reggae songs


or jungle classics


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

bulldogge said:


> or jungle classics


Woooiiii this takes me back man even forgot about barrington levy!!!


----------



## robsam23 (May 15, 2006)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Do any of you guys that smoke weed ever feel like you can't be bothered to exercise for hours after you take a hit? I've had like 5 spliffs everyday this week and havn't been able to do a single workout :L


Dumbass :lol: :lol:

On an unrelated note, do any of you guys who drink coffee get a feeling like you're slightly more awake afterwards? I do, I can't work it out.... :confused1:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Your too stoned to train at 5 pm?

It can only get worse for you mate


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Op lets break it down.

You're smoking weed at 16 and like the effects and that. But, you have said yourself you are addicted to it.

Does that not bother you at all? The fact that you've just started smoking and already claim to have spent £150.

I also call bullsh*t on your weed consumption, for a guy that has just started smoking you're smoking 1-2g per spliff.

I reckon you tried to smoke up with the big boys and whitied out, this is your way of making yourself feel better.

Things you should think of:

-stop smoking weed, it's a waste of time and money.

-it isn't cool.

-girls don't actually like it and think you're a wasteman.

-your mates ain't actually your mates, stop smoking and see if they'll stick around.

-you're only 16 your mind still needs to develop, smoking weed doesn't help.

-you say you've had depression, weed will make this worse, possibly bring on anxiety and any other underlying mental Illness.

That's what I think you should do. I still think you'll read this and carry on like a dumbass.


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Woooiiii this takes me back man even forgot about barrington levy!!!


:lol;you will know this one for sure...






back when congo natty called himself rebel mc


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

I know someone who does meth or MDMA before a workout..... I don't know how or why or what possess him to do so lol


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Op lets break it down.
> 
> You're smoking weed at 16 and like the effects and that. But, you have said yourself you are addicted to it.
> 
> ...


#ConstructiveCriticism #Par #Ha


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sckeane said:


> I know someone who does meth or MDMA before a workout..... I don't know how or why or what possess him to do so lol


because he possesses the IQ of a retarded gold fish?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

He's 16, he'll do it for a couple weeks get baited by the mother when he asked for dinner the again after he's just eaten it and he'll stop.

The 5 spliffs a day Is probably a crumb of weed in a green skin.

We've all been there... Tried a puff, got bored realised how pointless it was and moved on.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> because he possesses the IQ of a retarded gold fish?


Could be less!


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Do any of you guys that smoke weed ever feel like you can't be bothered to exercise for hours after you take a hit? I've had like 5 spliffs everyday this week and havn't been able to do a single workout :L


Stop smokin it so can't you see it s bad for you,you just said it yourself!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sckeane said:


> Could be less!


A single cellular bacteria then ? Like the ones you find in Opera Winfrey`s snatch ?


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

how much do you smoke a week op?

a crumb in each j


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> A single cellular bacteria then ? Like the ones you find in Opera Winfrey`s snatch ?


I'm thinking like what you get on a 4 week old plate of food


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sckeane said:


> I'm thinking like what you get on a 4 week old plate of food


yeah like that moldy bacteria you get on the plate after 4 weeks in a cold dark place.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> yeah like that moldy bacteria you get on the plate after 4 weeks in a cold dark place.


Haha nasssssty


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

na i got a life


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

Smoking weed is bad for training... I don't give a sh*t if arny did it lol


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

didnt read past 1st page.. but OP u sound like a stereotypical pot head, maybe gym isnt for u at your current stage in life.. try again when u can put it before getting stoned :- )


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

I just have to lol at the 1-2g of weed per zoot


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

A Spliff or 2 AFTER training Is very nice, like some of you have said, get the balance right!

It's a painkiller and Muscle relaxent so after training with a Movie It goes nicely.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Idiot.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

oh look at me i smoke weed and i want everyone on the forum to know, f*ck off loser.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

We really need a Personality Test on all new members, to sort these idiots out.


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

CBA reading thread..read OP and then noticed it had 3 pages dedicated to answering...is this a(nother fookin) troll?? If not then don't come on here asking why you cant get motivated to train following smoking weed, ridiculous. If so then welcome to troll world, seems this forum is where ya'll head nowadays anyway...

Was very nearly my first neg given to this OP, asking about why he cant be assed training after smoking weed....like asking why I have a wobbly head if I neck a load of stella...ffs


----------



## Shaun84 (Mar 7, 2012)

If I were you I'd stop smoking if you've been depressed in the past, weed will only make things unbearable in the long term. Take it from someone who's been there and done it at 16.

The high is great but the long term effects aren't worth it. I suffer from really bad anxiety and depressive thoughts and I'm 28. Had them since I stopped smoking at 22 so my advice to you is stop now.


----------



## Godzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

I make butane honey oil then inject it I'm on a bulk so it makes me massive .


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> to be honest... this **** has me addicted i started smoking weed like 2weeks ago had a few joints then and just started smoking alot since Monday. spent like £150 this week alone lol


Two weeks ago?? fcuk me boy if you cant stop after only two weeks you must be one weak plonker, i know of blokes that smoked it for years and gave up ok!

You need to get rid of the gym bit on your avi


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

thats what it does to ya lol makes ya lazy and if its affecting your workouts and other aspects of ya life drop it out mate


----------



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

All of your threads are ridiculous

You've been here for a while I thought trolls fcked off after a week or so, this one seems to be hanging about


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Its cnuts like this that will ensure it will never be legalized.

OP apart from being a bellend your are also a liar of the highest order.

Smoking that much each spliff must be the size of Ron Jeremys c0ck.

People who cant handle their sh1t should leave it alone.


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

threads like this make me laugh, just dont smoke weed till you have trained and dont need to do much else apart from mong out !


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

AK-26 said:


> Op lets break it down.
> 
> You're smoking weed at 16 and like the effects and that. But, you have said yourself you are addicted to it.
> 
> ...


my mates don't really like me? lol what do you know

the people i smoke with i've known for like 10 years so think what you want. just to say sometimes we pass the spliff around so i don't smoke the full 1-2g.



kingdale said:


> oh look at me i smoke weed and i want everyone on the forum to know, f*ck off loser.


you're a fkin tit i was just asking a simple question at first... stupid **** if i was trying to show off with weed i would tell people irl not on a forum full of people i will only talk to once and never in reality you phaggot


----------



## Godzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

Go on a weed smoking forum there's loads of them !


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

train at home....then you can smoke while u train


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

powerhousepeter said:


> train at home....then you can smoke while u train


He cant do that mate his mam would stop his pocket money


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

ahhh damn....its a vicious circle init


----------



## Godzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

No munchies for you !!!!!


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> just to say sometimes we pass the spliff around so i don't smoke the full 1-2g.


Mate, your lying, i would bet my boll0xs that you arent smoking a teener in each joint, even with your school mates. Now stop the stupidity, delete your account as your obviously not going to actually train as your too stoned.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Do any of you guys that smoke weed ever feel like you can't be bothered to exercise for hours after you take a hit? I've had like 5 spliffs everyday this week and havn't been able to do a single workout :L


Shocker!!!

I won't even have a w#nk till I'm done in the gym!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Breda said:


> 5 spliffs a day and you can't train... You fcukin light weight give it up before you hurt yourself


^^This.

Weed has never hindered my workouts..enhances my performance if anything


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

jaycue2u said:


> Mate, your lying, i would bet my boll0xs that you arent smoking a teener in each joint, even with your school mates. Now stop the stupidity, delete your account as your obviously not going to actually train as your too stoned.


agree with this come back to UKM when your actually bodybuilding & care about something els then something as unproductive as getting stoned with your so called mates.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fcuk you all! I'm going for a smoke!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk you all! I'm going for a smoke!


Puff puff pass ...


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> Mate, your lying, i would bet my boll0xs that you arent smoking a teener in each joint, even with your school mates. Now stop the stupidity, delete your account as your obviously not going to actually train as your too stoned.


He probably is smoking a tenners worth in each, after all it takes a LOT of mixed herbs to get you stoned!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Can you actually get stoned on Banana skins? :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Can you actually get stoned on Banana skins? :lol:


Yes you can you dry them on a hot surface for a week or 2 then you peel the strands of the skin role it up thick & smoke it.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Can you actually get stoned on Banana skins? :lol:





infernal0988 said:


> Yes you can you dry them on a hot surface for a week or 2 then you peel the strands of the skin role it up thick & smoke it.


I remember this being in the Jolly Roger Cookbook back in the day


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Yes you can you dry them on a hot surface for a week or 2 then you peel the strands of the skin role it up thick & smoke it.


Don't go saying that!!! when OP goes completely broke and is clucking for a spliff I reckon he'll actually try it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Contender for dumbest post of 2013? And were only in February mofo's!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I remember this being in the Jolly Roger Cookbook back in the day


worst thing is that you actually get a buzz of it.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

live2liftt said:


> Contender for dumbest post of 2013? And were only in February mofo's!


True as that maybe this kid is only 16 & how much can one actually expect from a 16 year old to post?


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> True as that maybe this kid is only 16 & how much can one actually expect from a 16 year old to post?


I guess but I'm only a few years older and have been on bb forums since like 17 and have never posted about smoking weed and working out.

Just seems kinda obvious not to do it. Be like saying if I get p!ssed and go squat will I make better gains cause I cant feel the pain. Still funny though


----------



## Godzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

Best if OP stays away from the gym so he doesn't injure anybody in his Cheech & Chong antics .


----------



## Nutsx (Jan 13, 2013)

From past experiances, finish education and get a good secure job before you even dabble with drugs, if you dont then 90% will go the wrong way.To me sounds like your proud to have just started smoking weed, makes me cringe just reading this sh!t :thumbdown:


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Obvious troll is obvious. 2 grams of weed per spliff? and you smoke 5 joints a day? and its only cost you £150? also nobody that has just started smoking weed would be smoking TEN GRAMS per day. somebody must be selling you grass thats growing out their back garden.

try harder next time you attempt to troll.


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

OP, what strain are you smoking? if you really are smoking a 1-2g in a joint it must not be very good... you wouldn't be using amounts like that with strains like amnesia etc, you would be seriously fvcked up :lol:


----------



## Godzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

bulldogge said:


> OP, what strain are you smoking? if you really are smoking a 1-2g in a joint it must not be very good... you wouldn't be using amounts like that with strains like amnesia etc, you would be seriously fvcked up :lol:


Right he would be ducked up , one riff of cheese with the Missus and I've got jelly legs been smoking for a while aswell . Late nights that is .


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

Godzuki said:


> Right he would be ducked up , one riff of cheese with the Missus and I've got jelly legs been smoking for a while aswell . Late nights that is .


everyone loves that cheddar


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

What a pr**k


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Godzuki said:


> Right he would be ducked up , one riff of cheese with the Missus and I've got jelly legs been smoking for a while aswell . Late nights that is .


you talking about the weed named blue cheese ? Thats the sh!t writers & suicidal novelists smoke just before they pop a xanex & put a shotgun to their mouth


----------



## Godzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> you talking about the weed named blue cheese ? Thats the sh!t writers & suicidal novelists smoke just before they pop a xanex & put a shotgun to their mouth


Dutch passion cheese never smoked anything like it and I've smoked some cheddar , got no xanex or shotty so am all good for now , that's what the voice tell me anyway


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

jaycue2u said:


> Mate, your lying, i would bet my boll0xs that you arent smoking a teener in each joint, even with your school mates. Now stop the stupidity, delete your account as your obviously not going to actually train as your too stoned.


why would i be lying for lmfao? to many idiots on this forum... you ask one simple question to people and then people like you just turn it around thinking im trying to show off. why are you all obsessed with the trying to get attention thing anyway maybe it's you who wants attention



infernal0988 said:


> agree with this come back to UKM when your actually bodybuilding & care about something els then something as unproductive as getting stoned with your so called mates.


why do you think i'm in a different category and posting this? you tit


----------



## Markyboy81 (Jan 27, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> why would i be lying for lmfao? to many idiots on this forum... you ask one simple question to people and then people like you just turn it around thinking im trying to show off. why are you all obsessed with the trying to get attention thing anyway maybe it's you who wants attention
> 
> why do you think i'm in a different category and posting this? you tit


New reports reveal that smoking weed can make you tetchy and offensive.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> why would i be lying for lmfao? to many idiots on this forum... you ask one simple question to people and then people like you just turn it around thinking im trying to show off. why are you all obsessed with the trying to get attention thing anyway maybe it's you who wants attention
> 
> why do you think i'm in a different category and posting this? you tit


first of yes i do like tits second this is a bodybuilding forum if you have not noticed that little fact yet? So if you want to post sh!t like this on a forum then go find a ganja forum or someth.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

milky please get the ban stick out for this fud


----------



## The-Alchemist (Jan 18, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> first of yes i do like tits second this is a bodybuilding forum if you have not noticed that little fact yet? So if you want to post sh!t like this on a forum then go find a ganja forum or someth.


hows the gf mate ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

The-Alchemist said:


> hows the gf mate ?


Pretty good i retouched her abit with photoshop so shes all better now...


----------



## The-Alchemist (Jan 18, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Pretty good i retouched her abit with photoshop so shes all better now...


glad its going well for you mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

The-Alchemist said:


> glad its going well for you mate


You think its going well now? Just wait until they release the new photoshop then sh!ts getting real.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

The best bit of advice I can give you is this...

1. Stop smoking now. You require focus and dedication to lift, be it small routines to tone up, medium routines to get fit or big routines to get huge. You won't get any of that with smoking weed before the gym.

2. Do you train with your mates? If so, how often do they train? Do they have diets, routines, logs etc? If not, then they don't train - they go to the gym and dick about and will (hopefully) **** up their shoulders or get smacked by a massive c\/nt.

3. You're wasting your life. You're on the Princes Trust to gain a further education after experiencing a bump in the road during your exams. The Princes Trust is not a guarantee to further education, you have to actually work towards it and the more you use weed, the more that you will start skipping on things - be it the gym, college and life in general.

No-one likes a time waster, someone who doesn't have 100% dedication in the task in what they're doing or someone who generally has no pride in themselves. If you keep smoking, this is what you will end up as, as you have no solid base to support your "addiction" 'cause when your parents find out and cut you off, you'll have no education, no job and no way to fund it - and we all know what that path that sends you down.

Do yourself a favour (and I say this from experience) - buck the **** up, get yourself in check and take some pride in yourself. Remember, You're around yourself 100% of the time, your friends aren't - it's easy for them to **** off when you're nothing, unlike yourself.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> i wouldn't call it unemployed but i joined this thing called princes trust dno if you have heard of it but it just gives people qualifications and stuff to people who didn't achieve much and if you really want to know i didn't get qualifications because when i left school last year i left a month before exams started because i got really depressed and didn't want to do anything but yeah they're also going to let me start going college aswell soon so i guess i've got my life back on track now


No you'd dont have your life back on track, you need to wake the hell up!!!! You got really depressed and flunked school and now your on 5 spliffs or more just really masking the problem. Keep it up and you'll just end up ****ing away the chance the princess trust is giving you. Dont you realise those places are limited and your taking up a space that someone who genuinly has turned their life around could take. Your original question is ridiculous going to the gym is a positive thing, look around this forum and you'll see guys of all different shapes,sizes,life experiences,backgrounds getting the positives outta the gym. Your combating that with your "im a cool guy just chillin way ma mates coz the princess trusts is gonna do everything for me" attitude. Am I taking this too far I dont care your damn irritating!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> No you'd dont have your life back on track, you need to wake the hell up!!!! You got really depressed and flunked school and now your on 5 spliffs or more just really masking the problem. Keep it up and you'll just end up ****ing away the chance the princess trust is giving you. Dont you realise those places are limited and your taking up a space that someone who genuinly has turned their life around could take. Your original question is ridiculous going to the gym is a positive thing, look around this forum and you'll see guys of all different shapes,sizes,life experiences,backgrounds getting the positives outta the gym. Your combating that with your "im a cool guy just chillin way ma mates coz the princess trusts is gonna do everything for me" attitude. Am I taking this too far I dont care your damn irritating!!!


 AMEN.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

phoenix1980 said:


> No you'd dont have your life back on track, you need to wake the hell up!!!! You got really depressed and flunked school and now your on 5 spliffs or more just really masking the problem. Keep it up and you'll just end up ****ing away the chance the princess trust is giving you. Dont you realise those places are limited and your taking up a space that someone who genuinly has turned their life around could take. Your original question is ridiculous going to the gym is a positive thing, look around this forum and you'll see guys of all different shapes,sizes,life experiences,backgrounds getting the positives outta the gym. Your combating that with your "im a cool guy just chillin way ma mates coz the princess trusts is gonna do everything for me" attitude. Am I taking this too far I dont care your damn irritating!!!


Reps mate, nail on the head with that one


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Not read the whole thread but from what l am reading your a lazt git and smoke weed then complain you dont want to train.

I have a really good mate, l mean really good and he smokes this sh*t to the point he gets all fed up and miserable to the point l want to smash his miserable fu*king face in.

Stop smoking the sh*t, sort your head out and sort you life out OR carry on smoking it be a miserable moaning tw*t and do fu*k all with your life, l dont really care either way TBH.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Shocker!!!
> 
> I won't even have a w#nk till I'm done in the gym!


Hahaha this is so true!!!!!!!


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> why would i be lying for lmfao? to many idiots on this forum...


Because your 16, attention seeking, and a bit of a tool. There are a few idiot, granted. You being one of them.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> i wouldn't call it unemployed but i joined this thing called princes trust dno if you have heard of it but it just gives people qualifications and stuff to people who didn't achieve much and if you really want to know i didn't get qualifications because when i left school last year i left a month before exams started because i got really depressed and didn't want to do anything but yeah they're also going to let me start going college aswell soon so i guess i've got my life back on track now


So where's the weed money coming from?

Edit, seen now, mummy as expected. How proud she'll be when your in rehab or sleeping in a gutter in a few years. At least you and your cool mates will have fun.

Do you have any idea how funny you all look hiding round corners with a couple of tins and your spliffs. Funny and truly pathetic.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Every post I've read off this guy is offensive and utter nonsense.


----------



## Godzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

Jay Walker said:


> Every post I've read off this guy is offensive and utter nonsense.


That's cause he's bombed


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Has dingosaur or whatever been banned, just had a look at a few of his other threads and they are remarkably similar to how he started?


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> i left school last year i left a month before exams started


so you're probably barely 17?

your posts make sense now


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Dunno if this has already been said but i call bs, this guy makes the stupidest threads lmao...


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

What a thread!

If being stoned makes you demotivated and you don't like that then simply either don't smoke, or smoke less and wait to do it until after you have done all you need to in a day... on the other hand if you do like being like that more than actually doing anything with your life then fine, but expect people will tell you what they think of it.

I smoke the occasional bit of weed, but I like to think I do it responsibly - I don't sit around all day blazing myself into a monged out mess on the couch with a face full of doritos with nothing important done... if I want to smoke I do it after I've worked, sorted my domestic chores, trained, eaten etc... then at the end of the day will have a few j's and enjoy them quietly. I also won't buy any with money intended for anything else, and won't smoke around anyone who isn't comfortable with it.

People blame the weed for turning some smokers into zombies, but truth is in many cases smokers use the weed to justify and facilitate a lazy lifestyle they are looking for anyway... is all about whether you use it the way a lazy apathetic teenager would and effectively have no other life, or if you use it in an adult way and don't let it get in the way of what's important.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

The-Alchemist said:


> glad its going well for you mate


Your attempt on making @infernal0988 look stupid kind of just made you look like a bit of a nob tbh mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Freeby0 said:


> Your attempt on making @infernal0988 look stupid kind of just made you look like a bit of a nob tbh mate


Dont bother he`s just jealous of my super hot pixelated girlfriend & jealous of my awesome photoshop skills. So he knows he can never have a hot fake girlfriend like i have


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Fcuk weed get a real addiction like crack


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

dtlv said:


> What a thread!
> 
> If being stoned makes you demotivated and you don't like that then simply either don't smoke, or smoke less and wait to do it until after you have done all you need to in a day... on the other hand if you do like being like that more than actually doing anything with your life then fine, but expect people will tell you what they think of it.
> 
> ...


Reps!


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

jaycue2u said:


> Because your 16, attention seeking, and a bit of a tool. There are a few idiot, granted. You being one of them.


well you can think whatever you want because i dont give a fk i'm not attention seeking anyway what a phaggot get your sh!t straight lol...



Freeby0 said:


> Dunno if this has already been said but i call bs, this guy makes the stupidest threads lmao...


ok.



Milky said:


> Not read the whole thread but from what l am reading your a lazt git and smoke weed then complain you dont want to train.
> 
> I have a really good mate, l mean really good and he smokes this sh*t to the point he gets all fed up and miserable to the point l want to smash his miserable fu*king face in.
> 
> Stop smoking the sh*t, sort your head out and sort you life out OR carry on smoking it be a miserable moaning tw*t and do fu*k all with your life, l dont really care either way TBH.


well no because people changed the conversation around i was clearly asking if other people reacted the same way to weed but these morons have something wrong with them and read questions differently


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> well you can think whatever you want because i dont give a fk i'm not attention seeking anyway what a phaggot get your sh!t straight lol...
> 
> ok.
> 
> well no because people changed the conversation around i was clearly asking if other people reacted the same way to weed but these morons have something wrong with them and read questions differently


Serious question, are you 16 / 17 yrs old ?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Milky said:


> Serious question, are you 16 / 17 yrs old ?


16


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> 16


Well here is something l was told when l was 16.

You can go thro life blaming everypone and everything for all your short comings or you can wake up and realise life is what you make it.

YOU make your decisions, YOU choose your own path, and you either make the best of it or you roll over and do fu*k all with your life.

Your shout kidder :thumbup1:


----------



## wiganwarrior (Feb 2, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Yep, it's like saying "anyone smoke crack before bed and have issues sleeping?"
> 
> Kids.....


I have Issues Driving When Ive Been Out On The Smash, Does anyone else Have issues Driving After 5 Pints of wife Beater?? Lol on A Serious Note I Used To Smoke Weed Heavilly When I Was In My Teens And It Makes You Groggy And Alters Your Mindset probably Not Good If Your Training..


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

wiganwarrior said:


> I have Issues Driving When Ive Been Out On The Smash, Does anyone else Have issues Driving After 5 Pints of wife Beater?? Lol on A Serious Note I Used To Smoke Weed Heavilly When I Was In My Teens And It Makes You Groggy And Alters Your Mindset probably Not Good If Your Training..


well if i'm honest i thought it varies from person to person because some guy smoked some with me and he was tripping so bad it was like he was on extasy spinning round and just starring at the sky saying random bollacks hence the reason why i made the thread -.-


----------



## wiganwarrior (Feb 2, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> well if i'm honest i thought it varies from person to person because some guy smoked some with me and he was tripping so bad it was like he was on extasy spinning round and just starring at the sky saying random bollacks hence the reason why i made the thread -.-


I Know What you mean bud. Everyone Is Diff so it Effects Everyone Diff, Tbh What Would Prob Mellow You Out Would Prob Send me On A Serious ******! MY Body Just Wouldnt Tolerate Pot Anymore... I Dont judge no one On Taking Drugs, As I Had A Good Old raving Career And Class A's At The Weekend Where Always On The Cards but stopped That Years Ago And Never felt Better Since I Did! Reminiscing The Good Old Wigan pier / maximes Old Skool Nights Now lol


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> well if i'm honest i thought it varies from person to person because some guy smoked some with me and he was tripping so bad it was like he was on extasy spinning round and just starring at the sky saying random bollacks hence the reason why i made the thread -.-


You're 16. What you do now moulds you for later life. It's very hard to stop being a dopey cnut later on if you've been one when you're young.

Drop the weed and go do something more productive. Might sound like "stuffy grown up" advice but believe me, sorting sh*t out now is a lot easier than having to try to sort it out later.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

wiganwarrior said:


> I Know What you mean bud. Everyone Is Diff so it Effects Everyone Diff, Tbh What Would Prob Mellow You Out Would Prob Send me On A Serious ******! MY Body Just Wouldnt Tolerate Pot Anymore... I Dont judge no one On Taking Drugs, As I Had A Good Old raving Career And Class A's At The Weekend Where Always On The Cards but stopped That Years Ago And Never felt Better Since I Did! Reminiscing The Good Old Wigan pier / maximes Old Skool Nights Now lol


haha same i only just started with weed so my tolerance level is low i get stoned as phuck from just one as it is 



The Cheese said:


> You're 16. What you do now moulds you for later life. It's very hard to stop being a dopey cnut later on if you've been one when you're young.
> 
> Drop the weed and go do something more productive. Might sound like "stuffy grown up" advice but believe me, sorting sh*t out now is a lot easier than having to try to sort it out later.


alot easier said than done... and besides i don't want to give up is that bad?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> alot easier said than done... and besides i don't want to give up is that bad?


Nope. Not bad. Just means you're a dopey cnut.

And when a dopey cnut asks for advice and gets told to f*ck off, he shouldn't complain.

So f*ck off.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Does this guy even???????????????


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> haha same i only just started with weed so my tolerance level is low i get stoned as phuck from just one as it is
> 
> alot easier said than done... and besides i don't want to give up is that bad?


Ok so let me get this right, smoking that sh*t is getting in the way of your life but you dont want to give it up.

Enjoy the dole, your sh*thole of a flat you end up in and the skanky bitch you end up having kids with.

ENJOY the weed tho, its great stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

The Cheese said:


> Nope. Not bad. Just means you're a dopey cnut.
> 
> And when a dopey cnut asks for advice and gets told to f*ck off, he shouldn't complain.
> 
> So f*ck off.


Lol. i wasn't complaining about the advice the thing is i wasn't getting advice i was just getting sh!t thrown at me


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

What did you expect?

You're on a muscle forum jabbering on about acting the tw*t on weed. That sort of crap isn't exactly going to go down well here is it?

If you think the response to you has been unusual or harsh, maybe that weed really has screwed with your head and it's just another indicator that you need to jack it in.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Milky said:


> Ok so let me get this right, smoking that sh*t is getting in the way of your life but you dont want to give it up.
> 
> Enjoy the dole, your sh*thole of a flat you end up in and the skanky bitch you end up having kids with.
> 
> ENJOY the weed tho, its great stuff :thumbup1:


At least he has a Jeremy kyle show appearance to look forward too! :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> well if i'm honest i thought it varies from person to person because some guy smoked some with me and he was tripping so bad it was like he was on extasy spinning round and just starring at the sky saying random bollacks hence the reason why i made the thread -.-


The effects do vary but whatever they are your brain will still be in an altered state.

I've been taking drugs for over 20 years, I stopped smoking weed16 years ago, so before you were born quite possibly, but I still do coke regularly and it's something that I would like to stop but can't for any decent period of time.

What I'm trying to say is that what you do now will mould your future, I took a lot of drugs from a very young age for a very long time and who knows what I might be doing now if I didn't?

When I was 16 we didn't have the Internet and people giving us the advice that you are getting now, we just had the people around us, who were generally all doing the same as we were, so it was very easy to just assume what you were were doing was normal and right when in actual fact it wasn't.

It's your life, but just try and listen to the advice that is being given to you.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Try taking some of the solid advice thats been offered instead of being a world class cnut.

I have been working like a trojan all week and dieting like a crazy fcuk and after work yesterday I decided to enjoy a little bit of weed with a massive pizza.

All in moderation youngsta!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Milky said:


> Well here is something l was told when l was 16.
> 
> You can go thro life blaming everypone and everything for all your short comings or you can wake up and realise life is what you make it.
> 
> ...


I always love your input. 'No ****'


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

The Cheese said:


> What did you expect?
> 
> You're on a muscle forum jabbering on about acting the tw*t on weed. That sort of crap isn't exactly going to go down well here is it?
> 
> If you think the response to you has been unusual or harsh, maybe that weed really has screwed with your head and it's just another indicator that you need to jack it in.


ik some comments i deserved but then there's others who just go over the top


----------



## SuzukiRock (Dec 26, 2012)

I've identified a far bigger problem. OP blatantly walks around with his joggers round his **** and his hands cupping his junk. I'd try quitting that first man... don't worry about getting off the hard stuff yet...

Baby steps...


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

there was this one kiddy that would wrap a lil one skin and smoke it outside the gym entrance before going in for his sesh :lol: said it helped his focus and concentration


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Smoking weed and being lazy go hand in hand. It's 2 things that just go together naturally, where one action follows another. (or less of an action in the case of being lazy) An example of such consecutive actions would be bit like getting out of bed and standing on your feet, Or sitting down on toilet then taking a crap or closing the front door and walking to your car/down the driveway. Get the idea?

You may as well just started a thread saying something along the lines of "do you ever find yourself moving forwards when you walk" Your question has no point in it. It's a question with an answer at the end.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Lethagized said:


> Smoking weed and being lazy go hand in hand. It's 2 things that just go together naturally, where one action follows another. (or less of an action in the case of being lazy) An example of such consecutive actions would be bit like getting out of bed and standing on your feet, Or sitting down on toilet then taking a crap or closing the front door and walking to your car/down the driveway. Get the idea?
> 
> You may as well just started a thread saying something along the lines of *"do you ever find yourself moving forwards when you walk"* Your question has no point in it. It's a question with an answer at the end.


It really depends what direction you walk mate, if you're walking backwards then really you are'nt moving forward


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

Bashy said:


> It really depends what direction you walk mate, if you're walking backwards then really you are'nt moving forward


Or sidewards like a crab.

Still ain't moving forwards.

Ditch the weed, nothing ever comes good from that ****.

All it does is rob you.

Robs your gains

Robs your personality

Robs your money

Robs your LIFE!

Kick the habit now while its not so hard. Look up a book called no need for weed.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

He's just started another thread asking about cheap food as he cant afford supermarket prices, probably due to the £150 a week on weed, and he buys it with money he gets from a charity designed to give youngsters a second chance


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

:clap:


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

OP fails at life. Wants to get big. To lazy to get big. Spends all his money on drugs. Can't afford to eat. Doesn't get big.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Dont understand why people smoke it tbh.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Loads of lads I've grown up with have smoked it since they were 16 and they are all paranoid out of their heads now, its not just a stereotype, its a FACT!


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

So many judgmental people in here! so what if someone smokes weed? its the most natural drug out there! ok fair enough the op was a bit daft with the whole thread asking that question. I smoke weed, not as much as £150 a week (may want to cut down a bit) buts that's youre choice! just like everyone else has got their own choice! I don't smoke weed as much as I used to. yes I was a lazy little sh*t but ive changed all that, smoking weed does not hinder my gains/stop me training. infact sometimes I may have a joint half hour before training. because like me I have a joint and get so focused on what im doing I don't realise how long I have been doing that certain thing for. with training I mostly feel like I haven't done enough so keep on training.. I only have a joint now after I train and when it gets dark, *Chill Out Time*... So for all you judgmental Peeps on here you may want to step back a bit and concentrate on your own life! maybe you may want to smoke weed with all your Bullsh*t posts about us Weed smokers! - Rant over!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

adii-taff said:


> So many judgmental people in here! so what if someone smokes weed? its the most natural drug out there! ok fair enough the op was a bit daft with the whole thread asking that question. I smoke weed, not as much as £150 a week (may want to cut down a bit) buts that's youre choice! just like everyone else has got their own choice! I don't smoke weed as much as I used to. yes I was a lazy little sh*t but ive changed all that, smoking weed does not hinder my gains/stop me training. infact sometimes I may have a joint half hour before training. because like me I have a joint and get so focused on what im doing I don't realise how long I have been doing that certain thing for. with training I mostly feel like I haven't done enough so keep on training.. I only have a joint now after I train and when it gets dark, *Chill Out Time*... So for all you judgmental Peeps on here you may want to step back a bit and concentrate on your own life! maybe you may want to smoke weed with all your Bullsh*t posts about us Weed smokers! - Rant over!


you seem a bit angry, maybe you need a joint. Smoking weed before training :lol:


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

kingdale said:


> you seem a bit angry, maybe you need a joint. Smoking weed before training :lol:


im not angry at all. just don't see why people are judgmental about others smoking weed or what not. im sure you do things other people disagree with.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

adii-taff said:


> So many judgmental people in here! so what if someone smokes weed? its the most natural drug out there! ok fair enough the op was a bit daft with the whole thread asking that question. I smoke weed, not as much as £150 a week (may want to cut down a bit) buts that's youre choice! just like everyone else has got their own choice! I don't smoke weed as much as I used to. yes I was a lazy little sh*t but ive changed all that, smoking weed does not hinder my gains/stop me training. infact sometimes I may have a joint half hour before training. because like me I have a joint and get so focused on what im doing I don't realise how long I have been doing that certain thing for. with training I mostly feel like I haven't done enough so keep on training.. I only have a joint now after I train and when it gets dark, *Chill Out Time*... So for all you judgmental Peeps on here you may want to step back a bit and concentrate on your own life! maybe you may want to smoke weed with all your Bullsh*t posts about us Weed smokers! - Rant over!


I call bull**** on your smoking weed half an hour before training can have anything but a negative effect

Either what you think you are smoking isn't weed or you are lying to yourself

This thread is 3 months old by the way


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> I call bull**** on your smoking weed half an hour before training can have anything but a negative effect
> 
> Either what you think you are smoking isn't weed or you are lying to yourself
> 
> This thread is 3 months old by the way


have to agree with this, I cant see how smoking weed before a session has no impact on it at all.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Speaking of weed I smoked a pipe(haven't touched tobacco since quitting cigarette 18+ months ago) last night after not smoking it for a good while. There was probably less than half a gram, and it absolutely koed me, I could barely walk nevermind lift weights :no:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> Speaking of weed I smoked a pipe(haven't touched tobacco since quitting cigarette 18+ months ago) last night after not smoking it for a good while. There was probably less than half a gram, and it absolutely koed me, I could barely walk nevermind lift weights :no:


I bought some weed last saturday for my gfs birthday, she made me lol for the first time in over 8 years, I had about 10 puffs in total and was the most fvcked I've been in a long time, couldn't stop giggling or talking!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I only have it every few weeks now on cheat days, used to smoke it all the time no idea why it isnt even that good.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Conscript said:


> I bought some weed last saturday for my gfs birthday, she made me lol for the first time in over 8 years, I had about 10 puffs in total and was the most fvcked I've been in a long time, couldn't stop giggling or talking!


When its like that its great but when you get used to it you end up just doing it for the sake of it.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

adii-taff said:


> So many judgmental people in here! so what if someone smokes weed? its the most natural drug out there! ok fair enough the op was a bit daft with the whole thread asking that question. I smoke weed, not as much as £150 a week (may want to cut down a bit) buts that's youre choice! just like everyone else has got their own choice! I don't smoke weed as much as I used to. yes I was a lazy little sh*t but ive changed all that, smoking weed does not hinder my gains/stop me training. infact sometimes I may have a joint half hour before training. because like me I have a joint and get so focused on what im doing I don't realise how long I have been doing that certain thing for. with training I mostly feel like I haven't done enough so keep on training.. I only have a joint now after I train and when it gets dark, *Chill Out Time*... So for all you judgmental Peeps on here you may want to step back a bit and concentrate on your own life! maybe you may want to smoke weed with all your Bullsh*t posts about us Weed smokers! - Rant over!


arghhhhhhhh illegal drugs. The police have been informed, you will thank me in the long run when you haven't died from a weed overdose.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm pretty blazed as we type lol waiting for the gf to bring me Swedish meatballs and pasta lol


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

kingdale said:


> When its like that its great but when you get used to it you end up just doing it for the sake of it.


That's the thing with smoking, taking weed, drinking. The longer you go without the more you enjoy it when you do, but when you start using them regularly, it just becomes an expensive habit to endulge in to as we dry-hump our way through life.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Having a little go on the vaporizer and going for a ride on the bike or a run up the the mountain is lovely!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Salvia > weed.


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> I call bull**** on your smoking weed half an hour before training can have anything but a negative effect
> 
> Either what you think you are smoking isn't weed or you are lying to yourself
> 
> This thread is 3 months old by the way


I have a snack before workout.. Gives you your energy back if you didn't know.

I know What im smoking.

I know this is 3 months old. just getting my opinion just like everyone else.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

wouldnt dream of having a smoke before a workout - all i want to do is sit and eat when smoking!! f*ck lifting weights!! good for getting your macros in tho


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> or smoke after the gym you cnut


lmao ban the guy who banned this guy :lol:


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

nm.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Conscript said:


> That's the thing with smoking, taking weed, drinking. The longer you go without the more you enjoy it when you do, but when you start using them regularly, it just becomes an expensive habit to endulge in to as we dry-hump our way through life.


Idk mate I drink almost every day and it's still doing it for me

In fact I used to absolutely love going out getting stoned as fck all day then going in at 12 and playing Fifa/eating **** food that tasted incredible till 6 a.m

The only reason I don't smoke weed habitually is because it fcked with my head big time, and now I have little short term or long term memory


----------

